
Ask HN: How to Transition to Embedded Development - redwoolf
I&#x27;ve been a mobile developer (iOS and Android) for the last 10 years. I&#x27;m getting bored and would like to find a job as an embedded developer. Most jobs I&#x27;m seeing are not entry-level, though. Any advice on how to make the switch from a senior level mobile engineer to an embedded engineer?
======
dhruvkar
I'm interested in the same. Couple relevant threads on the subject:

\- Pivot to embedded Linux, pentesting, or robotics? |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17939239](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17939239)

\- What are the tricky parts of Embedded Development |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13699289](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13699289)

------
qlk1123
I don't know the transition part, but as a embedded developer, I would say
that you have to be very familiar with C and system software stack. It is
almost a must that you can show you have at least some experience playing with
ARM/MIPS development boards and boot Linux on them.

~~~
redwoolf
I've been spending time learning AVR microcontrollers. Are you saying that
learning ARM would be a better use of my time?

------
Gibbon1
You might look into the mbed stuff that ARM is pushing.

